# what to look for when buying?



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 5, 2011)

i'm gonna be buying a vehicle soon and not being a car person i have no idea what to look for...
i was thinking a small pick up truck...
i want a vehicle that can pull a trailer [for goats and a horse]
and that will hold all the horse, pack goat, and camp things.
my dad will be with me of course but i would like people's opinions.

and what should i look for in a trailer?
btw, my budget is small!
thanks!


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

Heres a current discussion that is going on that might help you. http://www.horseforum.com/horse-trailers/how-much-can-v6-engine-tow-73296/


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I would not get a small pickup for trailering a horse.

The weight of the trailer alone, would put a strain on a smaller truck I would think.

I have a 2 horse Sundowner, G/N, with tack room. I pull it with a 98 Chevy 2500 series truck. It pulls the horses fine.

I don't show, or go much. If I had of been planning that, would have maybe gotten a fancier truck but don't need one for what I do.

You might check out HorseClicks - Horses for Sale - FREE Ads, and look through all of their ads.

Some of the horse magazines have had good articles on what to pull a horse trailer with.

Do take the time to look at a NADA book for vehicle prices, and find a really good mechanic too, before the truck purchase, so that before you buy one? You can take it to him and let him give you his thoughts on the vehicle.

Hope you find something really nice, that fits your budget.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

The best advice for getting a tow vehicle is to get one that is over-rated for your intended trailer. The reason is that it's a matter of safety for you and your horses. The tongue weight of the trailer is more important than the over-all weight.


----------

